# Question about hooking up surround sound with TV



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sorry if this is the wrong forum, but hopefully someone can help.

So here goes, i recently got a home theater in-a-box, and i have everything hooked up. I have the Dvd changer hooked to the video input on the t.v. and the speakers plugged in. That said, i am wondering if there is any way to make my television sound come through the home theater speakers. THE PROBLEM IS: My T.V. doesn't have audio out..it only has audio in...is there any way to convert(?) the input jacks into output or...is there something (an adapter of some kind?) that could take the incoming cable and allow the sound to be plugged into the home theater instead of the television.
Hopefully this makes sense Feel free to ask for more clarification. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I know what you mean. Do you have digitial cable tv?


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

No it is regular cable.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

then unless your entertainment system has a cable input, you won't be able to get the surround sound because TVs don't have digital audio out.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Im almost positve i didnt see cable input, but i thought there was somethingthat you plug the incoming cable into, that splits that into cable/audio out. Also, would there be a way to hook a cable input into the theater by using its audio input. Thanks


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Please post the model for your tv, dvd, vcr, and home theatre.

that might shed some light. I am thinking it is possible you may need to get the sound to the home theatre thru the vcr or dvd but not sure as it depends on age of the components

another thing that would great help would be to take a picture of the back of the tv, dvd, vcr, and the home theatre so can see what plugs so to speak you have.

I have wired up a lot of stuff over the years and think there must be a way to do what you want.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, i'll work on getting those and i took some pics, but i dont believe they are good, i'll see what i can do


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

there might be manuals that one can get online but many times not.. at least for me if i get a picture of the jacks in the back i can figure it all out without manuals.

if pics wont work then do you have a way to provide a sketch with a description of the jacks?


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

TV: RCA Not sure on model. 19" With Front Video & Mono Audio hookup,(yellow/white) and rear cable input, rear video/mono audio hookup(same as front)

Home Theater: RCA RTD205 With Speaker hookups, as well as Aux 1 & Aux 2 Audio input, Video input(which hooks the Dvd to the television), S-Video, and component video.

Also, to clarify, this setup consists of tv, speakers, and dvd player/theater. The DVD player and speaker power source are NOT separate items.

Pic 1-Dvd/home theater rear(not including the jacks that the included theater speakers plug into.

Pic 2-T.V. Rear

Pic 3- T.V. Front


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Need a little clarification.

You want the sound to come out of the speakers which are conncected to the dvd/home theatre correct. Are you trying to do that without the dvd/home theatre turned on or will it not even provide sound with that turned on?

I tried to download the manual to get a better idea about the unit but it would not load. will try later at home where i have a high speed conncection


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless there is a external converter to convert the cable to s-video and/or component or composite cables, you wont get the digitial sound.


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hate to thread hijack but you sure got my attention look at the multi media tab LOL


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

There used to be a box that was supposedly able to synthesize mono to stereo and it provide better sound than straight mono but did not come close to true stereo.

I am guessing this is an older tv as it is mono. For probably under $200 you can get a new 19" tv that is stereo that would solve your problem. Not the answer you were looking for i imagine


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

I just relized i could swith this t/v with the one in the next room, which has stereo w/ audio output! I can hook up that myself, thanks for the ideas!


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> I have the Dvd changer hooked to the video input on the t.v. and the speakers plugged in.


I noticed you are using the video inputs, get a cable and use the SVIDEO outputs of your DVD player into your TV's SVIDEO input jack.

Although it's a moot point now as far as your original question, for over the air TV a stereo VCR, hooked ito your video inputs, could be used to drive your Home Theater set up from *it's* audio outs.


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thanks, I still can't beleive i didnt think of the simple option of switching out t.v.'s


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

c123 said:


> Thanks, I still can't beleive i didnt think of the simple option of switching out t.v.'s


Sometimes the simplest solutions are the easiest ones to overlook.

I have a funny example. Years ago my secretary at the time had a tv that would not work. she was pretty willing to take things apart so she opened up the tv and took all the tubes out and went down to the drug store. Back in the day all tv's had tubes in them and many times the drugstores had testers where by you could see if you just had a bad tube. so she goes thru all this and the tubes are ok so she called out a repairman. he fixed the tv in 30 seconds. it had been unplugged!!


----------



## c123 (Apr 14, 2006)

Ha. That would be a tad embarrassing.


----------

